# Pork Shoulder on Weber Kettle?



## meatchef (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm away from home and my offset smoker, but have a request to make a pork shoulder. 

My challenege is to do it on a Weber kettle grill. 

I could use advice on two parts of this. 

First, the grill grates aren't the flip up type. So, to add more charcoal, I'll have take the whole grate/pork shoulder off. Annonying, but not a huge deal. Any best practices here?

Second, how's the best way to deal with the nasty grey smoke when more wood chunks/coals are added? Should I remove the meat to a warm oven and wait for the grey smoke to disapper each time? Is there any easier way to do this?

As an alternative, I do have a gas grill availible.  Although I'd rather not go this route if possible. 

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about what happens when you add the coals.....not really different then the "minion method", but if it bothers you, you can always get them going in a chimney first and dump them in.

No advice on lifiting the grate.   If it gets to be too much of a hassle, you can always start it on the charcoal and move it to the gasser to finish it up.

Good luck


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

You'll do fine. Just keep your coals stacked up on one side and the meat on the other. You can place some wood chunks in the center, and use long tongs through the grates to get them close enough to the charcoal to begin smoking.

It doesn't take many coals to get a Weber up to 250 degrees, so keep an eye on that. I place a probe into exhaust vent or use a oven rack thermo to keep an eye on it.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

I've done a few on my Kettle, but I've got the flip up grates. Can't imagine the hastle of doing it without those. I'd get a helper and good pair of gloves. One to lift the grates and one to drop on another chunk or two. Then get it closed back up as quickly as possible.

Keep your top vent wide open and hope the thick smoke doesn't affect the meat too much. If you're using chunks I would think you'd be ok if you're adding a chunk every hour or so.

Are you going to put the heat all to one side or are you planning on doing two sides? I've always done both sides and leaving the middle open with a disposable aluminum bread pan underneath as a drip pan. And another one of those pans on top filled with water or whatever your choice of liquid would be.

Good luck. Be ready for a good amount of tending to the Weber.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

You can say that again. they really are awesome, but man do they need tending to when used as a smoker.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 25, 2009)

I have done several on a weber. I usually get the coals really hot then rake them all the way around the bottom of the out side of the grill evenly. them I put the butt in the center. I have never had to add coals so I am cooking at a higher tempeture than you are looking at but just adding  chips have got a good smoke flavor. also as the dude says I like to add a pan of liquid (apple juice) to help with moisture.


----------



## grizandizz (Nov 25, 2009)

I have done all of my pork butts on my weber kettles (22"
/26.75").

I actually got pretty good at it, didn't think it was that difficult until I used a real smoker!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






First off I have a large pan of water in the middle while I wait for the chemeney of coals to be done.

Before I dump the coals I place 8-10 unlit coals on each side of the pan then dump coals on top. This way by the time your lit coals are dying, the fresh ones are getting going.

For a 10 hour smoke you should only have to add coals maybe once!

It really does work good and I only tend to it 4-5 times over the smoke mostly to add some soaked chips>

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to do them on the Weber kettle before I got my CGSP. The reason I got the offset is because there are multiple hassles doing it on the kettle. But it's worthwhile if that's all you have available. Naturally, use an offset method (coals on one side, meat on the other).

For me, the trick to tending it was this: When it's time to replenish coals, lift the whole grate (using work gloves or oven mitts) with the meat on it, and set it on a trio of bricks or large stones over foil or paper. Add your coals, and replace the whole grate.

You could, of course, gift the kettle owner with a quick trip to Home Depot and a purchase of the flip-up grate. It's less than $20, it'll make your job much easier, and it'll be highly appreciated.


----------



## meatchef (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I've got my first chimney started and will get things started in a few minutes.   

In the interest of making things a little easier, I'm thinking I'll smoke the pork shoulder on the grill for 3-4 hours and finish it in the oven.   

Anybody see any problem with this?

I'll be sure to post a Q-view when everything is finished. 

Thanks again!


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 2, 2009)

How many pounds is/was the pork shoulder?


----------



## memphisbud (Dec 3, 2009)

The last one I did was on my Weber...I've got the coal racks for the sides, and, using the minion method it worked great.  Pan underneath between the coal racks, probe through the vent.  Burned a little hotter, but as long as it doesn't get too high and you monitor your internal temp well...still good.


----------

